# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Ndihmë që të më kthehet dëshira për jetë

## new girl

Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Mos e mer per ofendim.Ik te nje psikolog.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


NA thuaj pse ndihesh keshtu qe te te ndihmojme, na ndihmo qe te te ndihmojme.

----------


## antina

Shpesh herë kam menduar se vdekja është përsosmëri. Kam kthyer kokën pas duke parë se jeta është një luftë,dhe  jamë ngushëlluar  me faktin se ndoshta ndonjëherë do të fitoj...
Lufto me jetën se sigurisht do të kesh çaste fitimtare...

----------


## Baptist

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


DA_SHU_RO_HU  :buzeqeshje:   :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## benseven11

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


Keshilla ime eshte bej dashuri&seks.

----------


## Lorena1

ne mund te japesh dy tre informacione me teper per te kuptuar çfare te rendon dhe  te mendojme per te ndihmuar.

1 plus minus moshen ( 15, 18, 20, 25 ...)
2 beqare apo jo, me femi a jo?
3 me pune pa pune
4 ke cilin shtet jeton 
5...

Merzia eshe e theksuar dhe arsyje te ndryshme. Dhe sinqerishte jam shume dakort me mendimin lart per te biseduar me nje mjek te specializuar se jane me te vetet njerez qe dine me teper se ne persa i perket problemeve te lidhura me ndjenjen 'shpirteroje' faktikisht truri.  

Keto mendime mund te vin nga shume faktore:

 nje ankth i cili eshte bere teper i pa durushem,
Ka persona qe jane bipolar dmth kaloj nga faza e lumturis shume shpejt ne fazen e trishtimit e anasjelltas
Ka persone qe nuk e durojn stresin dhe benj kriza ... nuk po hy tek detajet
Mbase nje munges qellimi ne jet
Mbase nje tronditje emocionale ne vogeli ose e tanishme...
Nje ndarje ...

Ne se ti vete e di se çfare nuk shkon tek ty atehere na thuaj si mun te te ndihmojme.


Mos harro se mbas shiut del dielli dhe qe ne jete duhet me qene gjithnje optimiste dhe me 'luftu' per nje jete me te mire.

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


Mos shiko  telenovela, lexo libra, thith o2, shoqerohu me njerez, bej seks dhe mos harro kurre qe çdo mengjez ti thuash pasqyres: I'm very proud for my self !

----------


## Lorena1

> Mos shiko  telenovela, lexo libra, thith o2, shoqerohu me njerez, bej seks dhe mos harro kurre qe çdo mengjez ti thuash pasqyres: I'm very proud for my self !


Do te jet nje fillim i mire ne se ben vetem gjysmen .lol


ps :Shkelqesia E tij  :buzeqeshje: 

C'est  mignon ce que tu as mis en rouge: " si tu veux mon coeur ...."
Est-ce que cela viens de toi? 
Bonne soirée

----------


## daniel00

Une do thosha qe edhe nese je e zhgenjyer ne ndonje enderr qe nuk ke mundur te realizosh te gjesh bukurine e jetes ne te tjera gjera , jeta eshte e mbushur plot me horizonte te reja qe te presin dhe me mundesi per ti arritur ato , arti eshte nje burim jete , do te sygjeroja te lexoje libra letrare dhe te degjoje muzike me teper , pse jo edhe klasike , pra ta gjeje veten tende ne kete bote . 

Besoj dhe jam shume i sigurt se mund te jetosh shume me bukur se sa te mos jetosh pa asnje kuptim . Kerko edhe pse e lodhur , pusho e kerko ne diten e re , frymezimin pasionin dhe dashurine . Ti je pashmangmerisht  plotesimi dhe endrra e dikujt .

----------


## Borix

Sado te mundohesh ta shpjegosh me fjale, dashuria eshte e tille qe vetem ndjehet. Dashuria per jeten - filloje ushqeje. Dashuria per njerezit vjen pas dashurise per jeten. Ka me shume ne jete se trishtimet rutine, apo trishtimet ne familje, apo ne shoqeri.

----------


## PINK

te ike deshira per jete , eshte depresion . Kerkon kurim dhe terapi . 
Ka nevoje dhe per optimizem dhe shprese . Jeta ka ups dhe down po gjithmone eshte shpresa qe na mban gjalle . E nesermja . Keto gjera duhet ti fiksosh mire ne tru. Dil , shoqerohu.. dashuro . Jepi jetes shance qe dhe ajo te buzeqeshi mbrapa .

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


lexo firmen time.....kur te te vije deshira per te vdekur....duhet te mendosh...per rubare attimi di felicità inaspettata, per rubare respiri, per rubare vita ancora.


per te vjedhur caste lumturie te papritur,per te vjedhur fryme,shpirt,per te vjedhur jete...akoma.

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


Sikurse te keshilloi dhe dikush me lart, mos u humb me kohe *por shko nje ore e me pare tek nje psikolog*. Nuk e di se cilat mund te jene rrethanat e tua te jetes, por jeta njehere vjen dhe duhet jetuar sido qe te vije. Kam idene se mosha jote mund te jete e re. Nese eshte e vertete kjo, atehere eshte nje gje e mire sepse ke gjithe jeten perpara per te jetuar dhe per te shijuar shume gjera te bukura qe i ofron jeta njeriut. Pra kerko ndihme tek nje specialist mjekesor dhe do shikosh se gjerat sa do vine e do rregullohen.

----------


## bebushja

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


Te vdesesh? pse humbe nje dashuri?  Kjo eshte ideja e pare  qe te vjen mbase humbjes se saj ,mendimi pse roj kot tani pa ATE, te duket sterr eee??????
Nje bie  me 10tra ngrihen ,dashurit shkojn e vijn ,por jeta po te shkoj ska me kthim,prandaj mblidh mendjen e goce e mbare ,se cdo gje do jete me mire se e djeshmja qe iku.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Nqs ke nje jete kaq te keqe mendo vetem ate, qe s'ka me keq se aq e dite me te mira do te vijne, prandaj kur ke duruar aq prit edhe pak edhe jeto ne shpresen e nje te ardhmeje tjeter :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

Perderisa po kerkon ndihme do te thote qe ke deshire te jetosh, thjesht ke rene ne depresion, prit dhe ca se do kaloje. 
Per momentin rri sa me shume ne prani te ndonje shoqe/shoku sa te rivije deshira per te jetuar.

----------


## Zombi

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


Ti e dashur bie ne kundeshtim me veten. Ne nje ane thua dua te vdes, kjo eshte deshira ime me madhe. Ne anen tjeter kerkon ndihme ta tejkalosh ate. Nese ti do vdekjen, kjo ndjenje duhet te te plotesoj, nuk duhet ta shikosh nga kendi negativ. Nese do dicka, nuk ik prej saj. Megjithate une mendoj se ti je e lenduar, ti ke dhimbje te jetes dhe nuk mundesh ti perballosh. Dhe "dua te vdes" eshte dicka e thene ne menyre siperfaqsore. Andaj nuk besoj qe ti ke nevoje per psikolog. Ti duhet te jesh me e duruar, te pranosh jeten ashtu sic eshte. Sepse jeta per askend nuk eshte nje fushe me lule. Sado qe ka edhe disa qe shtiren. Prandaj mundohu te gjesh nje pike mbeshtese tjeter, perpos vdekjes, sepse ajo "Vdekja" nuk e kursen askend.

----------


## 039

O qika e mir mos u ngut se jeta nuk o bashqe me lula ku ti ju mer ere e knaqesh. Hajt shkruj edhe pak e kallxona qka po tmundon e tona tgjinden zgjidhja diqysh.

----------


## goldian

> Deshira ime me e madhe ne jete eshte qe te vdes. Me preulupojne shume gjera dhe nuk e di pse jeta ime eshte nje jete totalisht e keqe.
> Ndihma me e vogel nga ana e juaj do te ishte qe te me jepnit nje keshille do te vlente shume per mua.


shko bej nje vizite te psikologu 
skam degju ndonjehere qe deshira me e madhe eshte te vdes
sinqerisht drejtoju psikologut sa nuk eshte vone

----------

